# Hi! :) Opera Lover Here! (and instrumental!)



## urbandryad (Feb 8, 2006)

I can pinpoint my love for classical music to a single moment. My teacher had decided that our theatre class should go see a show in Toronto. Everyone was in the agreement that we should go see Rent, but about five of us in the class (of about 25 people)would not have been able to afford it.However the teacher had a mind to take us to an Opera, which was much cheaper. The opera came out on top, and so our lot, a bunch of drama students looking for excitment and music and surprises, well, went to go see Madam Butterfly.

Amusingly, it wasn't as boring as I'd thought it would be. It probably was to everyone else. I really enjoyed Un Bel Di, and excited from my first taste of opera, I went to the gift shop as soon as it was over to purchase a couple operas on tape cassette; Madam Butterfly, and Bizet's Carmen.

Carmen's sexy 'L'amour et un oiseux rebelle' really cinched it for me. Since then I have emersed myself in classical music, mostly opera, though I am ashamed to admit I don't know the different between a kershal and an opus. Classical music language baffles me, so I am here to amuse myself with learning all the ins and outs.

I just finished listening to some Operas by Mozart (since he recently had a birthday. ) and I think I'm in love with Die Zauberflote, (The Magic Flute.) The Marriage of Figaro has led me to seek out the Barbar of Seville (spelling?) amongst other Rossini operas.

Oh, you may have noticed I meantioned listening, as opposed to attending. Well thats because Madam Butterfly is the only Opera I've ever been to in person, everything else I' borrow from the library as cassettes or VHS. :3 I've never been to a symphony, though I sang in a childrens choir when I was small, so I guess that could be considered 'attending'. But I hope to actually go to another opera sometime soon, its just to expensive for me to go to every show that comes to town. (Cats is coming to my city soon, and dang they have to tempt me with Andrew Lloyd Webber!)

Okay, so, thats me, and my opera history. If I had to be stuck on an Island with any one opera it would be Die Zauberflote! Litterally, I can hear all the arias in my head if I'm not thinking of anything else.

Lurve Ya


----------



## Frederik Magle (Feb 17, 2006)

Welcome urbandryad!

And sorry about the loooong time before I replied to your thread - this will change soon 
I hope to see you around again as this place will come to life once more

Kind regards
Frederik


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I am so sorry to see that urbandryad didn't stick around.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Fritz Kobus said:


> I am so sorry to see that urbandryad didn't stick around.


Maybe urbandryad heard Renee Fleming or a Wagner opera (maybe the combination of both) and decided that opera wasn't for them.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Klassik said:


> Maybe urbandryad heard Renee Fleming or a Wagner opera (maybe the combination of both) and decided that opera wasn't for them.


that would be a horrid first time for opera on both accounts. :O


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Klassik said:


> Maybe urbandryad heard Renee Fleming or a Wagner opera (maybe the combination of both) and decided that opera wasn't for them.


No, I think he heard Andrea Bocelli attempting to sing opera and was repulsed!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

urbandryad said:


> Okay, so, thats me, and my opera history. If I had to be stuck on an Island with any one opera it would be Die Zauberflote! Litterally, I can hear all the arias in my head if I'm not thinking of anything else.
> 
> Lurve Ya


Welcome! Yeah, if you have Mozart stuck in your head, that's not a bad place to be.

I'm curious; have you seen Ingmar Bergman's film rendition of the Magic Flute?


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Manxfeeder said:


> Welcome! Yeah, if you have Mozart stuck in your head, that's not a bad place to be.
> 
> I'm curious; have you seen Ingmar Bergman's film rendition of the Magic Flute?


Hopefully you're not expecting a response from OP any time soon, Manx.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Klassik said:


> Hopefully you're not expecting a response from OP any time soon, Manx.


Blame me for dragging up a 12-year-old post. But I could not help myself.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Blame me for dragging up a 12-year-old post. But I could not help myself.


Naw, it is all good.  *nods, are you a discordian? if so, sweet... if not... you are one in my mind.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Klassik said:


> Hopefully you're not expecting a response from OP any time soon, Manx.


Maybe it's like a message in a bottle, and it will float around until it lands on their beach.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Blame me for dragging up a 12-year-old post. But I could not help myself.


Threads are kind of like music. Sometimes the older ones are better. :lol: I'm not saying contemporary era TC Community Forum posts are bad, but there just aren't very many of them. But, yeah, it seems like the Community Forum members 5+ years ago had a lot of fun on here until they lost interest or got banned. 



Manxfeeder said:


> Maybe it's like a message in a bottle, and it will float around until it lands on their beach.


Assume they are still alive!  12 years is a long time for a classical music fan!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

That's was me back in 2006

Nah only Kidding


----------

